# Brian Keene



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Dark Hallow film news!*

Wow is all I can say..............

I have been a fan of Keene since The Rising and quickly scarfed up all of his previous short stories, and every novel since then. There is word that his novel Dark Hollow is being adapted for film.

Read on for the details.

The Evil Squire will be excited to hear the news as well!!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10132


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm adopting a "wait and see" attitude about this one. As a new fan of his, I'd hate to see the Hollywood axe happy studios get in there and butcher his work, as they are most likely going to do.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed, my good friend.

My first thought though was "Damn, Brian's gettin' a payday!!!"


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I am a Brian Keene fan too, Dark Hallow was the first of his books that I read and still probably my favorite. There is a half assed sequal to it, Ghost Walk. If you haven't read it, don't bother.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually enjoyed "Ghost Walk".

And Brian's a cool and good dude. The Squire and I had the pleasure of getting drunk with him at a con and just chilling all day talking about his work, horror and life. 

I'm just glad he might see a pay day from the project.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I would pick Conqueror Worms as my favorite Keene book so far. I didn't like Ghost Walk as much as Dark Hollow but I did enjoy Castaways as a quick read. And effects by WETA! Good for Brian!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Parabola, if you haven't, check out Terminal and also all of his short stories and his other rants collected in book form.

As I said, I had a great afternoon just hanging out at the bar with Keene and BSing about his work, horror and life. He's a great dude.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been wanting to snag some of his collected works but I have a hard time parting with $40 for one of the Cemetery Dance editions. I'm always on the lookout for a deal on them, though. Also, issue 59 of CD has a Brian Keene interview as well as a (really) short story called Burying Betsy. I do recall hearing you mention Brian on one of the Hauntcast episodes and hope that you can do a little segment in a future episode. One final rant, I hope "The Deluge" ends up in book form at some point.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Parabola said:


> I do recall hearing you mention Brian on one of the Hauntcast episodes and hope that you can do a little segment in a future episode.


Thanks - I know, I have been completely remiss in getting to that feature, but I intend to do so very soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just finished his latest "Darkness on the Edge of Town." 

If you have yet not checked out this author and his numerous works, please do so! As I've said (like a broken record!), I had the opportunity a few years back to just hang with him and a few people at a bar, BS about horror and writing and his works, and he is the absolute coolest guy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I concur with my esteemed colleague's assessment of this author's credentials. I have read all of Keene's "Dead" books and am now reading _Ghoul_ which came with high recommendations. Good stuff!


----------

